# "You can't do that in N gauge"



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

After being in N scale a long while, I've heard many comments about things that you supposedly,"Can't do in N gauge*." Some common myths include, "You can't find a smooth running loco" and "You can't switch cars" and You can't scratch build."
I happen to think that just about anything that can be done in one scale, can be done in another. Fortunately the passage of time, the improvement in N scale equipment, and the greater acceptance of N as "a real scale", the criticism seems to be dying down.*
I cant run a loco, or switch cars on the forum; but perhaps I can do a bit to dispel the notion that "you can't scratch build. I've posted photos of a few of the structures on my N scale layout in the Structures section of the forum. Several are scratch built, and all are N scale.

* These critics typically showed up at our N scale club on a NMRA-sponsored tour of several layouts. Most were older white guys, decked out in engineer coveralls and hats. They invariably modeled steam peddler freight operations in HO scale. (which I suspect they felt meant,"His Own" scale as in endorsed by God) HO was a "scale" N was a "gauge" to these fine folks. Rivets were for counting, and nits were for picking! We also had plenty of HO modelers visit who were normal, nice people. Perhaps one reason the criticism is dying down is that the critics are dying off and headed for that,"great roundhouse in the sky."
Can't say I miss em much!

Traction Fan


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

traction fan said:


> After being in N scale a long while, I've heard many comments about things that you supposedly,"Can't do in N gauge*." Some common myths include, "You can't find a smooth running loco" and "You can't switch cars" and You can't scratch build."
> I happen to think that just about anything that can be done in one scale, can be done in another. Fortunately the passage of time, the improvement in N scale equipment, and the greater acceptance of N as "a real scale", the criticism seems to be dying down.*
> I cant run a loco, or switch cars on the forum; but perhaps I can do a bit to dispel the notion that "you can't scratch build. I've posted photos of a few of the structures on my N scale layout in the Structures section of the forum. Several are scratch built, and all are N scale.
> 
> ...


Well here's my two cents on those myths.
"You can't find a smooth running loco"
The KATO Amtrak GG-1 is pretty darn smooth, so this can't be true.
"You can't switch cars"
I'm not sure where I put them, but my GG-1 has little curved rods on the bottom which I believe let you open the couplers on special tracks. My train master and some of my cars have these too, so this can't be true either.
"You can't scratch build"
I'm not really a scratch builder, but I'm fairly sure this is untrue... In fact, don't they scratch build in T Gauge? I never thought N Gauge had this many myths, isn't it one of the popular scales? Well, I bet T Gauge and Z Gauge aren't so lucky


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*You're right, thank goodness!*

Blue comet;

Fortunately for all of us, and for the hobby, the "scale wars" seem to be largely history.
The things I related go back twenty years when N scale was still a bit new. Every scale has had some version of this nonsense at one time or another. In the early days of HO it was looked down on by some the, then dominant, O scale types. For the sake of our brother modelers in Z scale, T scale* or any scale, I hope they don't have to. No real harm was done by any of the myths related. It just got old after awhile.

* I'm not familiar with T scale. How small is it? 

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't feel there is any hierarchy as to the scale one prefers
for his layout. I don't consider that any one scale is
THE BEST, or THE WORST. There is a reason to go with any particular
scale. That choice is based on the situations of the modeller:

Space available is one of the most compelling.

Ability to work on and do maintenance for is another
that some use to decide.

And then, there's just plain ole; I LIKE IT. That is the
most decisive of all.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> I don't feel there is any hierarchy as to the scale one prefers
> for his layout. I don't consider that any one scale is
> THE BEST, or THE WORST. There is a reason to go with any particular
> scale. That choice is based on the situations of the modeller:
> ...



Ho Ho Ho......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

O, O, Oh, I'm struggling mightily to be nice. 

Don


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

traction fan said:


> .....* I'm not familiar with T scale. How small is it?....


1:450. In other words, pretty darn small: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_gauge


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

traction fan said:


> * These critics typically showed up at our N scale club on a NMRA-sponsored tour of several layouts. Most were older white guys, decked out in engineer coveralls and hats.
> 
> Traction Fan


You missed out the pot bellies!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Blue comet;
> 
> Fortunately for all of us, and for the hobby, the "scale wars" seem to be largely history.
> The things I related go back twenty years when N scale was still a bit new. Every scale has had some version of this nonsense at one time or another. In the early days of HO it was looked down on by some the, then dominant, O scale types. For the sake of our brother modelers in Z scale, T scale* or any scale, I hope they don't have to. No real harm was done by any of the myths related. It just got old after awhile.
> ...


Basically the trains are as wide as a pencil. It's too hard to find for me though, it hasn't picked up in the U.S.
I wonder what the myths were when TT Gauge came out. It's the size between N and HO, sadly I haven't come across any in an antique place yet.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*T scale*

Blue comet;

Thanks for the info on T scale. Wow that is small! I think I'll go with DonR's, "I like it" and stick to my N scale.

Traction Fan


----------



## jmp883 (Aug 24, 2016)

> After being in N scale a long while, I've heard many comments about things that you supposedly,"Can't do in N gauge*." Some common myths include, "You can't find a smooth running loco" and "You can't switch cars" and You can't scratch build."


I know I'm reviving an old thread here but these myths are pretty funny.

*'Can't find a smooth running loco'* That may have been true in the early days of N...like back in the 1960's. I switched from HO to N in early 1990's and all my Atlas and Kato engines run like a fine watch.

*'You can't switch cars'* Really?? On my layout I have a mainline train running while I'm switching the 4-track yard. I use dental picks to uncouple the Micro-Trains couplers. They work like a dream...just insert them between the knuckles, give a slight twist of the wrist and the cars are uncoupled, exactly where I want the car spotted. No having to install uncoupling ramps everywhere.

*'You can't scratchbuild'* I've never scratchbuilt anything in N yet but I have built N-scale kits and they're no more difficult than anything I've ever built in HO.

I guess maybe they said the same things about HO when it debuted


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*You're right*



jmp883 said:


> I know I'm reviving an old thread here but these myths are pretty funny.
> 
> *'Can't find a smooth running loco'* That may have been true in the early days of N...like back in the 1960's. I switched from HO to N in early 1990's and all my Atlas and Kato engines run like a fine watch.
> 
> ...


jmp883;

You are right about the perception of early HO by the then dominant O-scale guys. Fortunately such nonsense seems to have died down these days. Even though it was my thread originally, It might be better to let this one die a natural death.
As for scratch building in N-scale, yes you can. I, along with other N-scalers, have posts in the structures section of this forum with photos of scratch built buildings. Here's one.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## johnnwwa (Feb 8, 2017)

Back in the Day 20 years ago HO stood for two things:

1. HO is Half Of what you can do in N Scale.

2. HO is Horribly Oversized.

but it's all good now.


----------

